# Hello, Iam new to this forum, First time on here.



## Mysteryfella (Jul 1, 2022)

Hello, I am new to this forum, First time on here. I own 2 mirrorless cameras. One is the Nikon z611 and the other one the Nikon z 50. I like to shoot wildlife, travel photography, some sports. I have been taking photos for sometime, most on the green automatic. I am learning manual settings and to me seems more fun doing so. Feel free to send a reply anytime.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 17, 2022)

Good start in the Z world.
I usually use the P setting rather than Auto.  The reason is with P, I can control WHERE the camera focuses.  On my Nikons, Auto will use "closest subject" focus logic.  So the camera will focus on "anything" between the subject and me.    That was a BAD lesson learned.


----------



## Warfarin (Jul 17, 2022)

And (at least with Canon) you can change shutter speed and the camera will adjust f-stop


----------



## Strodav (Jul 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.  You'll find a lot of people here who share your photography passions.  I look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 18, 2022)

Learn to use all four: P, S, A, M.
When shooting sports, I have different instances to use all of them.
- P usually during the non-active scenes, like the team huddle, the dugout, etc.
- I use S during the day when I want to make sure the shutter speed is high enough.
- I use A when I want to force the camera to use the lens wide open, and let the camera choose the shutter speed.  Usually as the sun is going down or at night (under lights).
- I use M when the lighting is difficult for the meter.  By experience at the stadium or gym I know the problems. 
- I've also used M with auto-ISO, at night (under lights), to lock my aperture to max open, and shutter speed to 1/800 sec, then let the camera choose the appropriate ISO.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Jul 19, 2022)

Mysteryfella said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum, First time on here. I own 2 mirrorless cameras. One is the Nikon z611 and the other one the Nikon z 50. I like to shoot wildlife, travel photography, some sports. I have been taking photos for sometime, most on the green automatic. I am learning manual settings and to me seems more fun doing so. Feel free to send a reply anytime.


Welcome


----------

